# Remember When Beer Was Real?



## FastTrax (Jul 27, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piels_Beer








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheingold_Brewery








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P._Ballantine_and_Sons_Brewery_Company






Nothing like cracking some jars at your local gin mill.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Real??


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2020)

Yep. No lite beer, no favored beer, just good old beer.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Flavored beer is weird. Although I used to drink Malt Duck grape beer by the case. LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2020)

The variety of beer now is fantastic . Real beer brewed in myriad small mini breweries everywhere. Draft is popular at bars now. I love my beer from all over the world.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Oh I remember those t.v. commercials-  Schultz & Dooley


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Flavored beer is weird. Although I used to drink Malt Duck *grape beer* by the case. LOL


To each their own, but _ewwww!!!!   _


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> To each their own, but _ewwww!!!!   _


They were actually quite good. Not like beer at all. I wonder if that was the first ever wine cooler & they just didn't know it. LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 27, 2020)

I generally prefer the beers that are brewed at local brew pubs as opposed to the old mass produced beers from earlier days.  There were some standouts even in those beers such as Leinenkugel's when it was an independent brewery.  I'm pretty sure it was out of Chippewa Falls, WI.  I can't really think of too many others that were that special.

I used to enjoy the Miller Dark draft that they served at a local pizza parlor in my early 20's but after drinking real stouts, porters and bocks it pales in comparison.

The mass produced beers I enjoy these days are Gordon Biersch Martzen (which is brewed about a mile from my house), Dos Equis Amber, Newcastle Nut Brown Ale, Guinness Stout and Pyramid Apricot Ale (although it's better on draft.)


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

You should move to Canada. Apparently it still is here.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 27, 2020)

This is my husband's go-to beer, Keesha!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 27, 2020)

I recall my dad getting headaches and feeling woozy (sick) after drinking a few different kinds of beers back in the 70's and into the 80's, but Labatt's Blue, never made him feel sick or gave him a headache, because Labatt's (at the time) was still being brewed the old-fashioned way.

I didn't know that they sold beer in the USofA.

I always thought it was just water.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 27, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I generally prefer the beers that are brewed at local brew pubs as opposed to the old mass produced beers from earlier days.  There were some standouts even in those beers such as Leinenkugel's when it was an independent brewery.  I'm pretty sure it was out of Chippewa Falls, WI.  I can't really think of too many others that were that special.
> 
> I used to enjoy the Miller Dark draft that they served at a local pizza parlor in my early 20's but after drinking real stouts, porters and bocks it pales in comparison.
> 
> The mass produced beers I enjoy these days are Gordon Biersch Martzen (which is brewed about a mile from my house), Dos Equis Amber, Newcastle Nut Brown Ale, Guinness Stout and Pyramid Apricot Ale (although it's better on draft.)



The very first time I tried Guinness Draught I should have known better when the foam was brown and it tasted like syrup and 3 glasses later I woke up on the floor of the pub. I stuck with Miller Lite quite a few months after that embarrassment. My friends never let me forget that scene.

That's not me but you get the point.



Any time being a serious ale man and you see this for the first time you gotta know you're being set up.



Urp.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2020)

I grew up in Denver, and it was almost considered a "right of passage" to go to the Coors brewery in Golden, on or soon after the 18th birthday to get the first "legal "beer.  Then, I went to Germany for 4 years with the USAF, and got quite attached to that strong German beer.  When I came back to the US, the American beer tasted like smelly water...I seldom have any.  Now, about the only beer I ever have is at one of the casinos in Kansas City....they have an on-site microbrewery, and come up with some pretty good varieties.  About the Only value I see in grocery store beer is to help clean out the bladder.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I recall my dad getting headaches and feeling woozy (sick) after drinking a few different kinds of beers back in the 70's and into the 80's, but Labatt's Blue, never made him feel sick or gave him a headache, because Labatt's (at the time) was still being brewed the old-fashioned way.
> 
> I didn't know that they sold beer in the USofA.
> 
> I always thought it was just water.


Don't kid yourself.  The beer sold in grocery stores in the U.S. is limited to 3.2% alcohol by volume.
But if you go to the liquor stores to buy beer you can get 'strong' beer which is about 6%. 
Many beers sold in Canada are brewed under license to Canadian companies. Budweiser is one of them brewed by Labatts.   Now that they sell beer in Ontario in the grocery stores, I experiment with imported beer from all over the world. I presently like Polish and Holland beer. I read the labels.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> The very first time I tried Guinness Draught I should have known better when the foam was brown and it tasted like syrup and 3 glasses later I woke up on the floor of the pub. I stuck with Miller Lite quite a few months after that embarrassment. My friends never let me forget that scene.
> 
> That's not me but you get the point.
> 
> ...


Guinness draught is quite sweet.  One or two is o.k.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Don't kid yourself.  The beer sold in grocery stores in the U.S. is limited to 3.2% alcohol by volume.
> But if you go to the liquor stores to buy beer you can get 'strong' beer which is about 6%.
> Many beers sold in Canada are brewed under license to Canadian companies. Budweiser is one of them brewed by Labatts.   Now that they sell beer in Ontario in the grocery stores, I experiment with imported beer from all over the world. I presently like Polish and Holland beer. I read the labels.


I get a beer that is over 7% alcohol at a combination grocery store liquor store.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 27, 2020)

There is a Czech Pilsner that was absolutely delicious, but very strong.  I cannot remember the name of it today.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Don't kid yourself.  The beer sold in grocery stores in the U.S. is limited to 3.2% alcohol by volume.



Restrictive states such as Utah have such rules, others like California don't.  We get our beer here full strength.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2020)

When I was in the service, in California, Hamms was very popular and good beer.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Don't kid yourself.  The beer sold in grocery stores in the U.S. is limited to 3.2% alcohol by volume.
> But if you go to the liquor stores to buy beer you can get 'strong' beer which is about 6%.
> Many beers sold in Canada are brewed under license to Canadian companies. Budweiser is one of them brewed by Labatts.   Now that they sell beer in Ontario in the grocery stores, I experiment with imported beer from all over the world. I presently like Polish and Holland beer. I read the labels.



Your comment about 3.2 beer is not true.  Some states may have only 3.2 beer, but most have the same old regular beer they have everywhere  else in the world.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Your comment about 3.2 beer is not true.  Some states may have only 3.2 beer, but most have the same old regular beer they have everywhere  else in the world.


I'm only familiar with Minnesota.


Don M. said:


> I grew up in Denver, and it was almost considered a "right of passage" to go to the Coors brewery in Golden, on or soon after the 18th birthday to get the first "legal "beer.  Then, I went to Germany for 4 years with the USAF, and got quite attached to that strong German beer.  When I came back to the US, the American beer tasted like smelly water...I seldom have any.  Now, about the only beer I ever have is at one of the casinos in Kansas City....they have an on-site microbrewery, and come up with some pretty good varieties.  About the Only value I see in grocery store beer is to help clean out the bladder.


That distinctive taste in beer comes from the hops they add to the fermenting process.

I find European beers much more 'hoppier' than domestic beers.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I'm only familiar with Minnesota.
> 
> That distinctive taste in beer comes from the hops they add to the fermenting process.
> 
> I find European beers much more 'hoppier' than domestic beers.



Germany also has strict purity laws regarding what's allowed in beers.  Here in the US one can use any grains to make beer.

You should try some of the craft IPA's if you like a hoppier beer.  I'm not a big fan of hops so I shy away from most IPA's.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2020)

I was raised on a farm.  Mom milked the cows by hand.  What came out of the back side of a cow looked a lot like beer.  In was the same color and foamy around the edges.  Grin.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Alright now.  Just about every day in the summer when it's hot, my lunch is a bologna sandwich on a toasted bun with a beer.  Any beer.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You should move to Canada. Apparently it still is here.



Molson beer, yum!  I used to be able to find Molson here in town but not so much anymore.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Any beer.


I will drink to that!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Molson beer, yum!  I used to be able to find Molson here in town but not so much anymore.


Of course this is all hear say information from others who drink beer cause I personally can’t stand the stuff. Sorry! I’ll duck now. Lol


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Flavored beer is weird. Although I used to drink Malt Duck grape beer by the case. LOL


Malt duck grape beer.? 
What a combo!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 28, 2020)

This thread reminds me of one of mine;

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/beer.40772/


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Malt duck grape beer.?
> What a combo!


Like I said...it didn't really taste like beer. I think it was the wine cooler of the 80s. LOL


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Of course this is all hear say information from others who drink beer cause I personally can’t stand the stuff. Sorry! I’ll duck now. Lol


Ouch.  There's a saying among the guys.  Never trust anyone that won't have a beer with you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Ouch.  There's a saying among the guys.  Never trust anyone that won't have a beer with you.


I'd have a beer but wouldn't enjoy it. I've never really cared for the taste. I like sweet drinks.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Malt duck grape beer.?
> What a combo!


A while back after a hot day on the golf course.  Drank ginger beer.  Nearly died.  Had a stomach ache so bad and couldn't do anything about it. I don't believe in putting anything in a beer glass except beer.  Here at one time they used to put tomato juice in the draft beer.  It was quite popular at one time but no longer.
Now I won't put the lime slice in Corona beer.  That's terrible.  
I toured a brewery.  They told us not to call the head on a beer 'foam'.
It's the 'boquet.'  I have to tell the bartenders that as they try to fill it up to the brim.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> This thread reminds me of one of mine;
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/beer.40772/


Good thread.  I liked it.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Ouch.  There's a saying among the guys.  Never trust anyone that won't have a beer with you.


I’m ok with that. I’m not really a drinker. Occasionally I’ll have an Amaretto Sour - Amaretto, lime juice and Triple Sec on ice. It’s sooo good. Like MarciKS, I prefer sweet drinks. It’s probably good that I don’t have them often or I’d be a total lush.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Like I said...it didn't really taste like beer. I think it was the wine cooler of the 80s. LOL


Ahhh. Coolers. Now we’re talkin.’


----------



## asp3 (Jul 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m ok with that. I’m not really a drinker. Occasionally I’ll have an Amaretto Sour - Amaretto, lime juice and Triple Sec on ice. It’s sooo good. Like MarciKS, I prefer sweet drinks. It’s probably good that I don’t have them often or I’d be a total lush.
> View attachment 115486



That would have been a great photo for the hungry/thirsty thread!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

asp3 said:


> That would have been a great photo for the hungry/thirsty thread!


Yeah. It would . I’m drooling over it and want one now.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 28, 2020)

At first, I didn't know what FastTrax meant by 'real' beer. But, then, when you can saunter up to the bar and order "cookies and cream" tasting beer maybe it ain't so real.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 28, 2020)

Actually this is supposed to be the beer with the world's highest alcohol content.



www.foodandwine.com/news/snake-venom-strongest-beer-in-world






ATTENTION: DO NOT ATTEMPT TO DRINK THIS ON A FIRST DATE.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Germany also has strict purity laws regarding what's allowed in beers.  Here in the US one can use any grains to make beer.
> 
> You should try some of the craft IPA's if you like a hoppier beer.  I'm not a big fan of hops so I shy away from most IPA's.


However, most beer is made with malting barley.  The barley is sprouted and then stopped because that's when the alcohol starts.  We have a plant in town that ships malting barley all over the world.  The barley comes from Alberta, Saskatchewan, and Manitoba in Western Canada.


----------



## OldEnough (Jul 29, 2020)

DH told me this morning that he read that non alcoholic beer will be for sale soon.

Both of us wonder....why bother?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2020)

OldEnough said:


> DH told me this morning that he read that non alcoholic beer will be for sale soon.
> 
> Both of us wonder....why bother?


Hubby drinks non-alcohol beer sometimes. I don't think he'd drink it if it tasted bad ..


----------



## asp3 (Jul 29, 2020)

OldEnough said:


> DH told me this morning that he read that non alcoholic beer will be for sale soon.
> 
> Both of us wonder....why bother?



I drink it on a regular basis and have been doing that for years.  I like it because it has the beer like flavor that I get from beer without the alcohol.  It works well as a beer substitute when I'm pairing it with a meal where I want beer, but by itself it isn't as good.  My favorite brand used to be carried by Trader Joes, but they stopped carrying it earlier this year.

I definitely prefer alcoholic beer because it has a crispness from the bite of the alcohol that non-alcohol beers don't have.


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 29, 2020)

I drank a river of beer when I was younger.

I was raised on ice cold PBR from a (steel) can served at beer joints that had pool tables, jukeboxes, and women. Well one (run by a woman) didn’t allow women inside, too many fights.


----------

